# A First for me...



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

well, i played "hookie" from work yesterday and Mike Potter and me aboard [email protected] went out just inside state waters to a private spot. We were catching lots of mingo, grays, and a few red snapper and all of a sudden this thing comes following my bait up and i watch it inhale...i freespool and then jacked him up...well, he ain't huge but, it's my first...


















guesstimated at 40lbs...


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Sweet, thanks. :clap


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

nice fish!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice ling. Thanks for sharing you catch.:takephoto


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

:clap...Awesome catch


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats on the first one. I am still waiting to land my first one.

I am still pissed that I let the first cobia I ever see diving get away. Shot em and he got off. Oh well, Clay got video of it. So I have proof.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Mike congrats, you are one more up on me.:clap:clap


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

How come nobody threw you in?????????

George


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats, nice fish. :letsdrink


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice fish Mike, its always nice to get a "first".


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

Real Food!!!! I believe he will taste better than all those red/blacks put together!!! 



NICE CATCH!!!!!!!!



MIKE



SEE YA AT THE FISHING HOLE!!!!!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job Mike.

Nice pics too.


----------



## riptide2250 (Jan 2, 2008)

:clap good job


----------



## bamaboog2 (Jun 10, 2008)

nice job, hope there's many more to come!:clap


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

Definitely congrats on your first Cobe!!! I know it was a ton of fun...Thanks for the report and keep up the good work!


----------



## 'Drag' on slayer (Oct 3, 2007)

"Go Mike, Go Mike........:clap


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Your boss called!!!!

Said.......You're fired!!!!!!!!!!

George


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish! congrats, did you guys cruise over to the pier and weigh himoke lol!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *snakeawave (6/12/2008)*Nice fish! congrats, did you guys cruise over to the pier and weigh himoke lol!


Now thats funny stuff..Good fish to


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Speckulator (6/12/2008)*Your boss called!!!!
> 
> Said.......You're fired!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> George


funny george...naw...she let's me take off all the time to fish...i bring them seafood and she brings me bream and cat fish...

thanks for the tips too man...going to blacken some tonight...good luck this weekend george...


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

The boys called me to come see the catch when I got out of school- and the story Ultralite told was really neat! Hearing Mike tell the tale of his first cobia was like having an audience with Hemingway himself. Congrats Ultralite! :clap:clap:clap

Here are a few more dock pix:

Dually says, "You caught it, you lift it!!!"










"My arms feel like rubber!"oke










Now here's the proud angler with his fine catch! 










The boys did me a great honor by asking me to cut up this beautiful fish. It was a female, and for fellow Fish Nerds, here's what she had eaten.....










Mike's catch was made even more amazing by the fact that this fish had a full stomach already..... she'd eaten 3_Ovalipes _crabs, 3 other portunid crabs, a vermilion snapper, and a southern hake- she really didn't need Mike's tidbit of bait but followed it anyway!

Congratulations again, Mike and thank youso much for sharing thisawesome fish! :bowdown


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks for the report and pix, I hope I can get back on the water soon. has the Cobia run slowed, I have not heard much about them as of late?


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome. My wife caught her first cobia yesterday about 7 1/2 miles out from the pass. I was letting out some a pink and white duster with a cig and the drag started singing. We posted her pics at "6/12/08 report with pics".

Congrats!


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice :clap:clap


----------

